# So.........I got an alligator gar



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Alright well traded in my RBPs for an alligator gar. I have him right now in a 75gal with an arrowana and a green terror. I am still in the process of getting more fish and building a 180gal.

First off, would a sabertooth tetra be ok with those fish? There isone at a fish store thats like 4-5". The arrowana is like 13-14" and i am afraid the tetra will either bite at him and the other two fish, or the arrowana will try to eat him. The arrowana has done fine with other tank mates though when fed routinely. Any suggestions?

And too please know, before you get yourself all mad about the big arrowana in the 75, please know that before it made it to my tank 2 days ago, it had been living in a 50 gal since it was about 4 inches long. Right now im begining to build a 180 gal so him and the gar will have lots of room

Back to the gar, what should i feed him? Idontreallywantto use livefish, but i will if necessary. The arrowana and green terror both eat chiclid pellets, but i dont think i have seen the gar eat any. What is a good and healthhy food for them?


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

shrimp,catfish,tilapia, trout they kinda eat anything


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

All of my gars ate just about anything and everything. Feed them a variety of foods and thaw their foods in vitamin water. They are quite hardy and not finicky. Typical foods for any predatory type fish.

As far as the payara, I would be concerned about him getting munched by the arrowana. 8" is a pretty large size difference. How large is the gar and you are positive on the ID?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

get rid of it now


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

This seems very familiar...
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=119550


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> This seems very familiar...
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=119550


well it's the truth, alligator gars are not sutable aquarium fish, My opinion is if you don't have the reasorces to give proper care of an animal don't buy it, this is a perfect example


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

mrspikes said:


> Alright well traded in my RBPs for an alligator gar. I have him right now in a 75gal with an arrowana and a green terror. I am still in the process of getting more fish and building a 180gal.
> 
> First off, would a sabertooth tetra be ok with those fish? There isone at a fish store thats like 4-5".


The Saber Toothed Tera (Payara) is a more delicate fish than its 
appearance would lead you to believe. A 75 gallon with an 
alligator gar, an arrowana, and a green terror is a rough 
neighborhood. The payara may get hurt, be unable to compete
for food (they generally only eat live feeders) or get eaten in that tank.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

boba fett said:


> This seems very familiar...
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=119550


well it's the truth, alligator gars are not sutable aquarium fish, My opinion is if you don't have the reasorces to give proper care of an animal don't buy it, this is a perfect example








[/quote]

Of course I never did buy that gar. Anyway boba is 100% right you should find it a very good home now unless you are will to buy a lake for it.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

boba fett said:


> This seems very familiar...
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=119550


well it's the truth, alligator gars are not sutable aquarium fish, My opinion is if you don't have the reasorces to give proper care of an animal don't buy it, this is a perfect example








[/quote]

awesome well actually someone up there asked if it was a positive i.d. I thought it was but i double checked and now it looks like a longnose gar??? It was marked as an alligator gar, there was a larger version of it marked as alligator gar at a different store, and it reminded me of ash's aligator gar. ill let you guys decide though - and btw it's only 6 inches and i think the arrowana is closer to 14"


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

looks like a longnose to me :nod:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Can you get a full body shot and have you seen how many rows of teeth it has?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately not a true Alligator gar, imo. I'm really not to fond about the combination alone, but the 75 gallon or even the 180 gallon are way too small to keep those species.
About the food you can give it almost everythiong meaty and fishy. However they can be reluctant to accept dead food. Just try shrimp, fish filet, thawed shiners, worms, etc.....

* Topic moved to the tankbuster forum


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

looks like a Florida gar to me...


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

all i can say is that alligator gar is pretty freaky looking


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

colt said:


> looks like a Florida gar to me...


It is a Florida Gar _Lepisosteus platyrhinchus_ 
To a LFS every gar for some reason needs to be called an Alligator gar.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

hehe there is a alligator gar in my lfs...it is growing like a weed and it is in with a payara...poor payara it is gonna be lunch soon


----------

